# ID please before I buy!!



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

I was hoping that someone could ID this P before I buy him, thinkin' he is something he is not!!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Really hoping someone can help me out this time!!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

the same damn thing you already got


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

dude..honestly. do youw ant to know what youre getting? you shouldnt have to ID a fish on here you should be getting all of your fish from a dealer who KNOWS WTF they are talking about. I'm not the only one who has told you this. use one of our sponsers they are specialists when it comes to piranha not perfect themselves however... no one is.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

this is a sanchezi with crappier coloration. the first one you got looks like it was newly imported this one looks like he has been fed a steady diet of comets for a couple months.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

I thought it was a Rhom

But you think its a S. sanchezi?? really?? I'd have to disagree but who am I to second guess you!!!









ROCK ON!!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

look at a tail and head outline of a natt and then compare


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

A P. Natt??? what??









Are you in the right topic?? Who ever mentioned Natts here??









Dude stop yankin my chain!! Not nice!!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

what?
did you changethe pic?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

suddenly tehre is a RHOMB there? maybe P-fury was re loading one of your old pics intothis thread?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

whyare you f*cking with the posts trying to make me look stupid asshole...go to some other site


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

this was the pic that was first there...


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i know because i copied and tried to lighten it up


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Man I think you should get some sleep!! You must be tired!!









I think you're the one makin sh*t up!!









no need to get pissed with me!!







Damn son, settle down before you blow a gasket!!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice try but that pic you put up is from my last thread!!

Are you trying to f*ck around here!?!?!

Give it a break, you don't know who you're trying to piss-off!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

This topic should be closed!
Enough of this bullshit!If you have problems with eachother solve them with pm not by flooding the forum with millions of worthless posts.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

is it closedlol? btw ITS A RHOM


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

obviosuly some sort of error p-fury had with its posts


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

GOOD!!

and consider this thread.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I will say this one more time. This is a science forum, not the lounge. Keep the profanity down to words that ARE NOT offensive or I will begin to delete each and everyone of you starting with the one that overuses the "F" word. Am I clear? or shall we start with this thread?

No comments are expected as this thread is closed. For the individual wanting to know what his fish is, its S. rhombeus.


----------

